# CO2 circulation



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Judging from this pic can anyone tell me if this co2 circulation is good enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Tried that method and it doesn't work as well as the lilly pipe is more toward the middle of the tank due to the lumaire unit blocking it.
> 
> Should I get sufficient circulation with it how it is now?



You could place the diffuser underneath the water in take pipe so the gas is drawn into the filter unit, this would really mash the gas up - I have mine underneath a filter inlet pipe - works a treat for me.






Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> That won't work as the intake pipe is to long. However I do have a powerhead diffuser that I used with my old yeast based kit - should I try that? It would spray the co2 directly along the flow of the tank! Or will I get better diffusion from the ceramic disc of a glass diffuser?



That hard luck about the length of the glass intake pipe, will the diffuser fit by the pipe so as the water been drawn into the pipe it will draw the Co2 bubbles in as well. Judging by the picture you have a ceramic diffuser if the above wont work put the diffuser underneath the power head that will definately work.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> What i mean was - the powerhead I have has its own diffuser - and it blows the bubbles out of it - i used it with my yeast system. Will it work well on FE system or am I best using the ceramic diffuser?




What are you using in your tank at the moment to break up the Co2 bubbles.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (11 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Ceramic diffuser




So there is a connector with the power head that you can connect your Co2 pipe too, if so use the difuser with the power head.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Simon D (11 Feb 2010)

Have you got 4dkh solution ready? 

When the drop checker arrives this is one of the first things you will need for accurate readings. Depending on where you bought it it will usually arrive with a bromo blue (or equivalent reagent) solution but I'm yet to find any supplier of D/Cs that provide 4dkh with their product as standard


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (12 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Ok ive put the powerhead diffuser at the same side of the tank as the lily pipe outlet - under it. By the intake bit.
> 
> This is gettign the bubbles all round the tank quite nicely and seems to be increasing the current too:
> 
> ...



The connection on your powerhead is used to introduce o2 into the water column - if you put a piece of pipe onto the connection and the other end is above the water line it will draw in o2 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... r7cqsDA0tQ



Have a look at the attached - there is a additional nozzle that can be attached (clear plastic) with a pipe attached and a small shut off valve, if the pipe is above the water level and the valve open it will draw o2 into the returning water and give better airation of the water - this is what you power head is surposed to do, have you tried putting your glass diffuser by the outgoing lily pipe or get it as close as you can.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> No I don't think you understand . The powerhead is part of my old red sea
> max co2 unit. The tube going to it is directly from my fire extinguisher. It's pumping pure co2 into the tank.




Ok - done my homework this morning and I now see the kit you have.

http://www.redseafish.com/languages/95/pdf/229.pdf

The only thing I can think of now is placing your glass diffuser as close as you can to the glass lily pipe (outlet). Can you put the diffuser on the back glass and underneath the lily pipe, so as the bubbles rise and get caught up in the outgoing flow from the lily pipe.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (13 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Why not use the powerhead diffuser though? it makes the bubbles get round the tank better



Do it that way then - but in an early posting you stated that it was noisey I was just think of trying to make it quieter for you.

Regards
Paul.


----------

